# Benelli Vinci



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

I am looking for a new gun and the benelli vinci has caught my eye. i don't want another 3 1/2 inch chambered gun i have the old standby 870 for that. what have people heard cause i haven't heard anything but what the salesman have told me at scheels and cabelas and i don't know anyone who owns one.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

there ugly and shoulder weird


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

I will give you my honest opinion and I am a Benelli believer. I didn't like it! It didn't fit me is the main reason! I don't think you could have gotten a thin enough shim to raise the comb for me to shoot it well. It was fast the recoil was very tame compared to the M2 or the SBE. When I get my next Benelli it's going to be the sport II or the Cordoba. It's a pretty lame reason I know but I am very fussy about gun fit. The very same reason I don't care for Browning over and under I can't find one to fit unless I spend a bunch of money on stock work or a sporting stock. I think in my own opinion that Browning's quality isn't what it used to be. They still have great gun in the over and under but the new autos are still having trouble. Some are great some are very bad. I test fired the new Remington Versa max here last week I really liked it except it was a tad heavy. Fit nice, fired when it was cold, which is always a plus, shoulder nice shot 2 3/4" 3" and 3 1/2" shells no hang ups. The only draw back was it was a bit much to carry through the cattails for roosters. I would really like to see what it does in the spring mud. If I get a chance to hunt with one this spring hunting dirty ****** and no fowl ups I may have one of them too.


----------



## wrooster (Nov 28, 2010)

I haven't shouldered the Vinchi but I am glad to see Benelli continuously making an effort to bring something new to the table. I am currently in the market for a new shotgun and have my eyes set on the Benelli M2 in 20 gauge. I shot Trap and sporting clays competitively for several years and consider my self a well above average wing shooter. I used an 1100 Trap model and keep a AA classification in trap for years against many Kreighoff and Kohler owners who couldn't attain an A class ranking. I used a Beretta 391 sporting Gold in Sporting clays and never felt that the gun was ever at fault for my missing a clay. But those days are past and I have returned to a passion for the hunting field and I must say that the Benelli M2 in 20 gauge has to be the sweetest swinging auto I believe I have ever brought to my shoulder. I really must laugh at the constant deluge of conversation about recoil. I never shoot anything over 3 inch and my first shotgun was a 12 gauge Stevens 311 double that I started shooting at 12 years of age. It kicked like a mule then and still does, hell it made a Auto 5 feel like childs play. As far as the Vinchi, I don't think Benelli would stamp their name on it if it didn't work. Put your hands on it and smoke it over and if it feels good go for it.


----------



## nconstant123 (Apr 1, 2010)

I owned the vinci for just under a year. I traded it off for the beretta A400 and love that to death. The vinci jammed a lot with light loads when I was shooting sporting clays. I shot a variety of shells and had the same problem. I sent it to benelli and they sent it back and said it was fine. It was when I shot pheasant loads but when I went to 1 1/8 oz loads of any kind I would have at least 2 jams in a box of shells. I love my beretta.


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

the only guns i have ever owned are remington 870's and currently shoot an 870 super mag. i dont want anything chambered in 3 1/2 because i dont need it and i dont use it. im just trying to upgrade to a semi auto. i shoot very few clays and a few upland hunts, my passion is waterfowling and thats pretty much gonna be my guns life. the vicni feels nice in my hands and so did the SBE but i really dont want another 3 1/2 i think they can cycle poorly on occasion with smaller loads. just my opion and what im looking for. i would like to have a gun figured out by this spring so i can battle the white devils all spring long. thanks ryan


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I haven't ever shot one but i think they shoulder awesome and there super light. I think it bothers people just because it looks different and shoulders different then normal guns. I shoot an sx3 and i like it alot but if i could have another gone I would look hard into a vinci.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Im not sure if id pick up a vinci, just cause the simple fact that it has only been out for a short time..the gun does shoulder nice tho..You should check out Benelli M2, a 3 incher, it looks, shoulders, same action-only shorter of course ,and a bit lighter yet than a SBE2. I love my SBE2 and wouldn't wanna shoot anything else, but the M2 looks like a good bet for ya


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have sold ALOT of Benelli's. From the SBE II and M2's on down to the Ultra Light 20 gauges. I can honestly say the SBE II and the M2 and just about any other Benelli for that matter, are about as good a shotgun as you're going to find. What I did notice with some people shooting heavy loads and having feed issues is that they weren't mounting the gun tight enough to their shoulder and in so doing, the inertia recoil system would not travel all the way back to full rear/open battery and the gun would not cycle. The same principle went for those shooting light loads...especially light loads, where folks were trying to mount the gun and get the shot off as fast as possible and the gun wouldn't cycle. I can tell you profesionally and personally that the SBE II will cycle some very light loads. I personally tested mine with 7/8 ounce light trap loads and unless I purposely allowed the gun to travel back upon the shot, it never had one cycling issue. Even when I did, it still cycled very well. I honestly don't shoot alot of 3 1/2" loads in my SBE II either...maybe 10%, but it's nice to know that if I need to or want to I can.  If a 3" only gun is your choice, I would give a serious look to the M2 or the Vinchi...heck, even the Franchi I-12 is a really nice auto...kind of a stripped down M2/3"SBE actioned gun. Yeah, the Vinchi is kinda ugly, but don't let its looks fool you. Looks don't mean didly on how a gun shoulders and fires. I think some guys just can't get past the rather angular look of it and their brains tell them it doesn't or wont fit them right. It's ALL BENELLI and I wouldn't wory one little bit over how long it's been on the market. All the guys at my old store tell me it's one heck of a shotgun. Sure it's not exactly cheap even when compared to the M2, but it's new and a Benelli. You get what you pay for. Another plus with the new Benellis are the really nice high end factory chokes you get with the guns. My factory tubes with steel shot absolutely WRECK birds, and my gun just seems to like just about anything I feed it.


----------

